# Cruise Line with wyndham points?



## ahenry1957 (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anybody used their points for a cruise? If so how does It all work?
I am sure there are hidden fees? Is the chart listed at wyndham.com for 1 or 2 people. I am sure if I have the cash I can find a better deal. however I am on disability so this may be the only way I can afford the cruise with my wife. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 9, 2014)

Take  a look at Directory on pages  284-285.  A seven day  cruise for two goes for around  500K-600K points plus port fees, taxes, booking fee, etc.

Using CWA average MF of around $5.50 / thousand  ball parks around $3K.

Shorter ones are  available but if board  at 2:00PM Sunday  and off at 9:00AM Wednesday not much vacation especially if paying plane fares.

Definitely can  do better with cash, but  if no better use for points an option.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, and total waste of points. I don't advise it. Also, if you do there is a fee and if you have to cancel or change reservations there are more fees.


----------

